# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed dat pubers elk jaar naar de schoolarts gaan

## Leontien

*Goed dat pubers elk jaar naar de schoolarts gaan*

Vanaf volgend jaar gaan scholieren van voortgezet onderwijs elk jaar naar de schoolarts. Op deze manier wil de overheid ervoor zorgen dat scholieren vrijuit kunnen praten over waar ze mee zitten. Ook krijgen de jongeren informatie over gezonde voeding, veilig vrijen, alcohol en drugs.

Denk jij dat deze actie gaat helpen om de problemen die pubers hebben aan te pakken?

----------


## Henrietta

Dat gaat zeker helpen. Goed idee!

----------


## noel25

Ja; dat is heeel goed .... maar dan enkel voor de omzet van de reguliere; daar worden we als burgers niets wijzer van. Want de opvoeding moet thuis beginnen, en zou al heeeel wat kunnen ondervangen. Wat dacht je van opvoeding / inzichten over welke voeding goed is tegen puistjes? 
Krijgt de dokter er nog een werkgebied bij, of is het branche-vervaging? 
Met alle respekt.....

----------


## marijkesebaldeburen

Ik vraag me af hoeveel tijd de leerlingen krijgen om over hun problemen te praten.
Een puber zal bij het binnenkomen zeker niet direct met zijn of haar verhaal komen.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ik weet het niet hoor. Ik ben zelf ook bij de schoolarts geweest om te gaan praten over dingen.. Nou dikek flauwe kul, zo´n persoon kan je niet helpen enige wat die kan doen is je doorsturen naar proffecionele hulpverlening. Vervolgens worden jongeren dan van het kastje naar het muurtje gestuurd,, Moet je niet doen!

----------


## Luuss0404

Info over koken, voeding, seks, alcohol en drugs kregen wij bij verzorging, waar we ook moesten koken. Verder bij maatschappijleer en ckv hebben we het er ook over gehad en bij ckv (culturele en kunstzinnige vorming) hebben we films gezien over boulimia, anorexia, christiane f, trainspotting en meer van die dingen en kregen we ook kunst en muziek erover te zien en horen en gingen we erover discussieren.
Praten met iemand kon bij de mentor/mentrix of bij de decaan en dit was op beide middelbare scholen waar ik op zat het geval, zal zeker niet overal zo zijn dan, dat er hiervoor perse een schoolarts moet komen?!  :EEK!: 
En ja een van die scholen was een christelijke middelbare school ook nog! 
Voor mij heeft een schoolarts dus in die zin geen toegevoegde waarde, maar op bijzonder onderwijs waar mijn broertje op zat hadden ze wel van allerlei specialisten rondlopen en dat had wel toegevoegde waarde  :Smile:

----------

